# Tecumseh 2 Cycle engine help



## kartdad (Apr 11, 2005)

I got an older Manco 2 Seater Kart from a friend. I am restoring it for my kids...and me of course  . It came with a Tecumseh AH815 (and two more letters) AH815MB maybe, I'll verify later, that he made a custom bracket for to mount on the kart. I can't find any info on this engine. It has a sticker on it that has the tecumseh indian head, and two checkered flags, and has the model number below that. Does anyone know the HP rating on this engine and whether or not it would be worth it to get it running again? It ran when he parked it, and sat outside for a few years. It turns over smooth, all internal parts seem tight, and has a pretty decent orange park (old plug), but no gastank, no air cleaner assembly and a straght pipe muffler. I am likely going to put a 6.5 HP Powersport on it, but wouldn't mind messing with this one to get it running if it is fast as he said it was. I also need to find someof the missing parts, including the muffler...don't want to make my tinnitus any worse, or make the kids go deaf.. Thanks for your help


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

In my opinion there is no Tecumseh motor worth fixing. If it were me, I would slap a B&S Intek engine on it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

or slap a I/C briggs engine on it, it would guarantee alot of years. of course i just don't like tecs either, you probablly could get it to work, but it most likely won't be right.


----------



## kartdad (Apr 11, 2005)

Motor is AH817MB...I'm not a big fan of techs either...but a 6.5 tech is alot cheaper than a briggs. Was going by price..I have seen some decent deals on the I/Cs online.

Thanks. Maybe I'll just sell sell the bracket and clutch, put the $$ towards a briggs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, i hate to sound pro briggs and antagonize techs, but i have used a couple techs, one, which was my last!, a 3.75hp tec, well it hardly lasted 2 years before it blew up, nothing wrong done to it, regular oil changes and the right oil, etc, but of course doing my yard with it most likely done it in. i bought a 3.5hp briggs push mower 5 or so years back and hasn't let me down but that one time when the magneto shorted out. sure a tecumseh will do great, but when they mess up, they are tedious to work on. i can't count how many briggs engines that still would run even though they had several things wrong with them. though a I/C briggs will give you far more use over a regular briggs, reason being they have a cast iron bore and heavy duty bearings, etc.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i like the Tecumseh engine but you will more than likely have close to the same ammount of cash in the Tecumseh getting it going as you could score a good briggs for i bet the ole Tecumseh is pretty tired too get ya a briggs


----------

